# [emerge] Problème de paquet bloqué (résolu)

## blondin

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci, lorsque je fais :

```

# emerge --deep --update --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the mail-mta/ssmtp package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

J'ai fais un :

```

# emerge --pretend ssmtp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ipv6 ssl -mailwrapper -md5sum"

```

Je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir, si quelqu'un a une piste.

Merci,

Blondin.Last edited by blondin on Mon Oct 15, 2007 8:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ryo-san

blondin, blondin ... le meme que le free player ?  :Smile: 

Bon sinon : 

le probleme arrive parfois en effet, il suffit de :

```
emerge -C ssmtp
```

et de relancer l'update  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Ajoute un --pretend (voire aussi --verbose) lors de ton update pour voir les blockers.

----------

## ryo-san

ahh , mea culpa  :Smile: 

----------

## blondin

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses.

Pour ryo-san, je ne sais pas à qui tu fais référence en parlant de blondin et de free paloyer, désolé.

Pour le 

```

emerge -C ssmtp

```

cela ne fonctionne pas car ssmtp n'est pas installé.

Sinon le conseil de geekounet me permet effectivement de voir quels paquets sont bloquant. Je vais donc approfondir mon débug avec ça et je reviens mettre mon topic en conformité avec un petit (résolu)  :Wink: 

Merci,

Blondin

----------

## blondin

Bon en fait ça ne résoud pas tant que ça mon problème car par exemple, j'ai :

```

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8)

```

Alors que ni ssmtp ni netqmail ne sont installé. Je ne dit pas qu'ils ne l'ont jamais été, mais je les ai "unmerged".

Quelqu'un a une piste ?

Merci,

Blondin

----------

## Temet

```
emerge -NDupvt world
```

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -NDupvt world
> ```
> ...

 Les options "p" et "t" sont redondantes (et peut-être même incompatibles).   :Razz: 

Mais l'idée est bonne : le "-tv" permettra de voir qui veut installer chacun des paquets puisqu'aucun n'est installé a priori. Peut-être une interférence de USEflags ...

@blondin : Dans le doute, poste aussi un "emerge -vp mail-mta/ssmtp" et "emerge -vp mail-mta/netqmail".

Enjoy !

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Les options "p" et "t" sont redondantes (et peut-être même incompatibles).   

 

Hu ?   :Shocked: 

Dans ce cas, je te conseille d'essayer de mettre le "-t" sans le "-p", et d'aller boire un café, juste pour voir !

Il va y avoir des pleurs et des grincements de dents ...    :Twisted Evil: 

(La maison décline toute responsabilité  :Wink: )

----------

## Temet

Incompatibles ça m'étonnerait. Redondantes soit... bien que je ne savais pas que le "--tree" entrainait un "--pretend" de facto  :Shocked: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> bien que je ne savais pas que le "--tree" entrainait un "--pretend" de facto 

 

Justement, ce n'est pas le cas : sans le "--pretend", emerge affiche le "--tree" puis démarre immédiatement la compilation. 

Cela a donc peu de sens.

En pratique, le "t" est au contraire indissociable du "p" !

----------

## blondin

Voici les résultats des différentes manipulations effectuées :

La fin de "emerge -NDupvt world" :

```

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8  USE="berkdb gdbm postgres -ldap -sqlite -sqlite3"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 [20060702] 40 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="(-build%)" 416 kB

[blocks B     ] <dev-lang/python-2.3.6-r2 (is blocking app-admin/python-updater-0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=dev-db/postgresql-8.0.8 (is blocking dev-db/libpq-8.0.13)

[blocks B     ] <media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r2 (is blocking media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8)

Total: 158 packages (127 upgrades, 22 new, 5 in new slots, 4 reinstalls, 4 blocks), Size of downloads: 282,204 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

```

emerge -vp mail-mta/ssmtp :

```

# emerge -vp mail-mta/ssmtp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ipv6 ssl -mailwrapper -md5sum" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

emerge -vp mail-mta/netqmail :

```

# emerge -vp mail-mta/netqmail

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 67 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 67 kB

```

Je vous avoue que personnellement ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup.

Pensez-vous que tous les paquets bloqués spécifié dans le résultat de "emerge -NDupvt world" serait la cause de mon souci ?

Merci pour votre aide,

Blondin.

----------

## kopp

Si tu pouvais aussi nous trouver dans la liste de emerge -uptDNv world l'endroit ou il y a netqmail... et les paquets qui sont au dessus ie ceux qui demande à avoir ce paquet...

Au passage, y a pas que celui ci qui bloque...

et est ce qu'un emerge -uav world plante aussi ? des fois, faire d'abord ça avant le --deep, ça résoud des problème

----------

## blondin

Pour résoudre mon problème, j'ai désinstaller tous les paquets bloquants y compris Python.

Attention ! Emerge et portage sont fait en Python donc le fait de unmerge Python vous empêche ensuite d'utiliser emerge !!

Il faut donc réinstaller python de la façon suivant :

```

# cd

# tar xjf /usr/portage/distfiles/Python-2.4.4.tar.bz2

# cd Python-2.4.4

# ./configure --with-fpectl --infodir=/usr/share/info/ --mandir=/usr/share/man

# make

# make install prefix=/usr

# rm /usr/bin/python 2>/dev/null

# ln -s /usr/bin/python2.4 /usr/bin/python

```

Ensuite j'ai fait un emerge python.

Puis en ce moment même, j'ai mon emerge world qui tourne.

Merci à tous pour votre aide,

Blondin.

----------

## Temet

Mais comment t'as fait pour avoir des paquets autant outdated??? o_O'

@ghoti : merci, c'est donc bien le modo qui dit des conneries. Je vais imprimer et encadrer   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Vu le log du emerge --pretend, je trouve très étrange au jour d'aujourd'hui qu'une version de python inférieure à la 3, soit encore sur ta machine. Et non, il ne fallait pas faire un emerge -C python, mais déjà faire ta migration de python par le biais de la commande python-updater, qui t'aurais éviter ce blocage de python.

Je crois qu'il est temps que tu postes le résultat de emerge --info (en même temps tu aurais poster ce résultat dès ton premier poste  :Wink:  )

EDIT : et je rejoints Temet dans ses dire ....   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   bien que je ne savais pas que le "--tree" entrainait un "--pretend" de facto  
> 
> Justement, ce n'est pas le cas : sans le "--pretend", emerge affiche le "--tree" puis démarre immédiatement la compilation. 
> 
> Cela a donc peu de sens.
> ...

 Ca a du changé alors car j'ai souvenir d'un message d'erreur lors d'un "emerge -vtp toto" indiquant que les deux options étaient redondantes ...

Enfin c'est pas bien grave et je vous merde tous na !!   :Laughing: 

Enjoy !

PS : @blondin, n'oublie pas le résolu lorsque tu seras arrivé au bout de ton upgrade.

----------

## blondin

Bon bah en fait ça n'a pas résolu mon problème ... 

@Temet et MickTux : c'est vrai que j'ai un peu délaisser ma Gentoo   :Embarassed: 

Voici emerge --info

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Oct 2007 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri fortran ftp gd gdbm gpm iconv imagemagick imap ipv6 isdnlog jpeg maildir midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php postgres pppd python readline reflection samba session simplexml spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Pour kopp, voici la partie où se trouve netqmail dans emerge -uptDNv world :

```

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1] USE="fortran mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="-spamassassin" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  app-antivirus/clamav-0.91.2 [0.88.4] USE="bzip2%* crypt nls%* -logrotate% -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 13,081 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-mail/tnef-1.3.4 [1.3.3] 1,604 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.4-r3] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 16,182 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-7.1.042  USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x"

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/vim-core-7.1.042  USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd"

[ebuild     U ]   app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506 [20051221-r1] USE="-ignore-glep31" 19 kB

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="-spamassassin" [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/qmail-1.03  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 67 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3 [4.0.2-r5] USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 821 kB

```

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à redonner vie à ma petite Gentoo, ce serait cool.

Désolé de vous emmbêter ...

Encore merci,

Blondin.

----------

## Temet

Donne nous le "emerge -NDupv world" complet stp, là on ne sait pas.

(sans le "t" car perso j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver sinon)

----------

## blondin

Voici 

```
# emerge -NDupv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 [1.0-r1] USE="nls" 364 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 [4.3.0] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 1,766 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.5-r9] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 452 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r7] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r2 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static (-build%) (-bzip2%*)" 1,834 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-406 [394] USE="unicode" 285 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/iptraf-3.0.0-r3 [3.0.0-r2] USE="ipv6 unicode%* -suid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7 [2.0.3] 638 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1 [1.6.9] USE="tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -static" 696 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20050804] 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2 [2.8.5-r3] USE="bzip2 ipv6 nls ssl unicode%* -cjk" LINGUAS="-ja%" 2,238 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/bitchx-1.1-r4 [1.1-r1] USE="ipv6 ssl -cjk (-cdrom%) (-esd%) (-gnome%) (-gtk%) (-ncurses%*) (-xmms%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm* -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004  203 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm* -debug -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-IP-1.25-r1 [1.24] 26 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.5] USE="bzip2 nls readline zlib -bindist% -curl -ecc -idea -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb* (-X%)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30 [1.25] 77 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 [2.12r-r4] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 170 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/ufed-0.40-r6 [0.40-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.5.10 [6.2.9.5] USE="bzip2 jpeg perl xml zlib -X -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri% -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -mpeg* -nocxx -openexr% -png* -q32% -q8% -tiff* -truetype -wmf" 7,394 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/digest-base-1.15 [1.13] 8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 [3.0.22-r3] USE="acl* pam python readline -async -automount -caps% -cups -doc -examples -fam% -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind (-ldapsam%) (-libclamav%) (-mysql%) (-postgres%*) (-xml%*)" LINGUAS="-ja% -pl%" 17,308 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="-X -cjk%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.4 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 990 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004  89 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15 [1.13] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23 [3.21] 119 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 [22.2] USE="ipv6 nls -X (-selinux)" 271 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 [4.3_p2-r5] USE="pam tcpd -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 968 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3 [0.97-r2] USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1 [0.9.12] USE="berkdb gdbm* -ldap" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webalizer-2.01.10-r15 [2.01.10-r12] USE="apache2 nls -geoip -vhosts -xtended (-search%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3 [4.0.2-r5] USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 821 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004  131 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.2 [0.9.15] 514 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/zsh-4.3.2-r2 [4.2.5] USE="maildir ncurses pcre unicode%* -caps% -doc -examples% -static (-cap%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20-r1 [1.1.17] USE="crypt python -debug" 3,604 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [1.42] 62 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/postgresql-8.0.13  USE="nls pam perl python readline ssl xml zlib -doc -kerberos -pg-intdatetime (-selinux) -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/zsh-completion-20060618 [20050120] 22 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 67 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/qmail-1.03  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506 [20051221-r1] USE="-ignore-glep31" 19 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.4-r3] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 16,182 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1] USE="fortran mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/tnef-1.3.4 [1.3.3] 1,604 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.91.2 [0.88.4] USE="bzip2%* crypt nls%* -logrotate% -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 13,081 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.53 [0.51-r1] 116 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 959 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-114 [087-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8  USE="-build -symlink" 44,198 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ftp gd gdbm* iconv* imap ipv6 ncurses nls pcre postgres readline reflection session simplexml spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter% (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell* -sqlite -suhosin% (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm* -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external% (-apache%*) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-pdo-external%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)" 7,118 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phppgadmin-4.1.2  USE="-vhosts" 604 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.5 [2.15-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 132 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  69 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 [0.2.2] 91 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.12.5-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 [3.2.2-r1] USE="-old-linux% (-no-old-linux%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 4,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8)

Total: 70 packages (53 upgrades, 11 new, 2 in new slots, 4 reinstalls, 1 block), Size of downloads: 173,972 kB

```

Blondin.

----------

## Temet

Bon, perso j'ai pas netqmail d'installé, mais j'ai ssmtp...

Si j'essaye d'installer netqmail, ça bloque aussi...

Refais la même manip avec le "t" (et donne nous TOUT)...

Sinon, tu updates les paquets un à un : "emerge -1uav paquet1" ... tant que tu peux, et tu vois celui qui pose problème.

Pas de meilleure idée.

----------

## blondin

Voici la même avec le "t" :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ..... done!

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6  USE="ssl" 4,607 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 57 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 [3.2.2-r1] USE="-old-linux% (-no-old-linux%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.12.5-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 [0.2.2] 91 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.12.5-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  69 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.5 [2.15-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 132 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phppgadmin-4.1.2  USE="-vhosts" 604 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ftp gd gdbm* iconv* imap ipv6 ncurses nls pcre postgres readline reflection session simplexml spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter% (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell* -sqlite -suhosin% (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm* -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external% (-apache%*) (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-pdo-external%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)" 7,118 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8  USE="-build -symlink" 44,198 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/udev-114 [087-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB 

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 959 kB 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" [?]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.53 [0.51-r1] 116 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1] USE="fortran mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,841 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="-spamassassin" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  app-antivirus/clamav-0.91.2 [0.88.4] USE="bzip2%* crypt nls%* -logrotate% -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 13,081 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  net-mail/tnef-1.3.4 [1.3.3] 1,604 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.4-r3] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -debug% -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 16,182 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-7.1.042  USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/vim-core-7.1.042  USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd" 

[ebuild     U ]   app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506 [20051221-r1] USE="-ignore-glep31" 19 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1  USE="-spamassassin" [?]

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/qmail-1.03  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 67 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3 [4.0.2-r5] USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 821 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webalizer-2.01.10-r15 [2.01.10-r12] USE="apache2 nls -geoip -vhosts -xtended (-search%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.5.10 [6.2.9.5] USE="bzip2 jpeg perl xml zlib -X -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri% -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -mpeg* -nocxx -openexr% -png* -q32% -q8% -tiff* -truetype -wmf" 7,394 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/ufed-0.40-r6 [0.40-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/zsh-completion-20060618 [20050120] 22 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1 [0.9.12] USE="berkdb gdbm* -ldap" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3 [0.97-r2] USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 25 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 [3.0.22-r3] USE="acl* pam python readline -async -automount -caps% -cups -doc -examples -fam% -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind (-ldapsam%) (-libclamav%) (-mysql%) (-postgres%*) (-xml%*)" LINGUAS="-ja% -pl%" 17,308 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 [4.3_p2-r5] USE="pam tcpd -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 968 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 [22.2] USE="ipv6 nls -X (-selinux)" 271 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 [2.12r-r4] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 170 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm* -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild   R   ]  sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm* -debug -ithreads" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-ftp/pure-ftpd-1.0.21-r1  USE="pam postgres ssl vchroot -caps -charconv -ldap -mysql -noiplog -paranoidmsg (-selinux) -xinetd" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-db/postgresql-8.0.13  USE="nls pam perl python readline ssl xml zlib -doc -kerberos -pg-intdatetime (-selinux) -tcl -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20-r1 [1.1.17] USE="crypt python -debug" 3,604 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/zsh-4.3.2-r2 [4.2.5] USE="maildir ncurses pcre unicode%* -caps% -doc -examples% -static (-cap%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.02  

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30 [1.25] 77 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]  app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard" [?]

[ebuild     U ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.5] USE="bzip2 nls readline zlib -bindist% -curl -ecc -idea -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb* (-X%)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libksba-1.0.2 [0.9.15] 514 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.60  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Net-IP-1.25-r1 [1.24] 26 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.53 [0.51-r1] 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" [?]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23 [3.21] 119 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [1.42] 62 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004  131 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11  [?]

[ebuild     U ]   virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15 [1.13] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004  203 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004  89 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.4 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 990 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.60  USE="ipv6" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  [?]

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11  [?]

[ebuild     U ]    perl-core/digest-base-1.15 [1.13] 8 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.1.3] USE="berkdb ipv6 postgres ssl -doc -ldap -mysql -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.30  

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.04  [?]

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [1.42] 

[nomerge      ]     virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  

[ebuild  N    ]      perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="-X -cjk%" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm* -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/bitchx-1.1-r4 [1.1-r1] USE="ipv6 ssl -cjk (-cdrom%) (-esd%) (-gnome%) (-gtk%) (-ncurses%*) (-xmms%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r2 [2.8.5-r3] USE="bzip2 ipv6 nls ssl unicode%* -cjk" LINGUAS="-ja%" 2,238 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30 [1.25] 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r3  USE="(sse2) zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 

[ebuild     U ]   app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20050804] 95 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1 [1.6.9] USE="tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -static" 696 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/iptraf-3.0.0-r3 [3.0.0-r2] USE="ipv6 unicode%* -suid" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-406 [394] USE="unicode" 285 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r2 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static (-build%) (-bzip2%*)" 1,834 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r7] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 105 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.5-r9] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 452 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/pth-2.0.7 [2.0.3] 638 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 [4.3.0] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 1,766 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="nls -X -gpg2-experimental -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 [1.0-r1] USE="nls" 364 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 0 kB 

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8)

Total: 70 packages (53 upgrades, 11 new, 2 in new slots, 4 reinstalls, 1 block), Size of downloads: 173,972 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

```

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## Temet

Bon, c'est dorénavant un fait public : "c'est trop mal foutu le tree, j'y comprends rien"  :Laughing: 

----------

## blondin

lol

Bon je vais faire comme tu as dit, je vais tout me taper à la main :'(

A part si quelqu'un a une idée, n'hésitez pas  :Wink: 

Merci,

Blondin.Last edited by blondin on Fri Oct 12, 2007 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

et que donne un "emerge -DuNav system" à la place de world ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

hè... sympatoche ! La denière màj (menée à terme dans les règles) date de quand ?   :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> 
> (snip)
> ...

 

1°) refait une toolchain propre : termine la migration gcc-3.4.x -> 4.x car tu n'a jamais dû la faire au complêt non ?  :Sad: 

2°) tu as dû avoir qmail d'installé il fut un temps non ? vu les spammassin et autres scaneur de mail qui demande a être mis à jour - Depuis quelques mois déjà qmail et devenu netqmail et plusieurs packages demandent un MTA donc soit tu optes pour ssmpt soit pour netqmail en masquant l'un ou l'autre avec le packages.mask et tu relmnace normalement après tu n'auras plus le blocage

3°) tu va te frapper la migration d'expat-2.0 dans la foulée... joie... ne pas oublier le(s) revdep-rebuild et ne jamais perdre espoir ; avoir de la nourriture non périssable et 3 ou 4 dvd en stock ; ne pas rebooter avant d'avoir tout fini proprement et faire une recherche sur le forum qui tu vois un soucis à ce propos... y'a des antécédants   :Laughing: 

ps:/ vue la bête... je suivrai ton thread dans la soirée si tu as besoin de précisions

----------

## blondin

J'avoue là ... tu m'as achevé ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon j'ai déjà le "emerge system" qui tourne et quand il aura fini, je me lancerai dans tous ça.

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## blondin

@boozo : Comme demain j'ai prévu quelques travaux d'ordre électrique, je ne vais pas me lancer dans tous ce que tu m'as dit de faire.

Mais dès que j'ai fini, je m'y met.

Encore merci, je donnerai des nouvelles demain après-midi.

Blondin.

----------

## boozo

pas de problème regarde çà à nouveau au calme (moi aussi d'ailleurs c'est fin de semaine) et avant de te lancer tête baissée si tu as des questions pose ; j'ai peut-être aussi râté quelque chose dans l'analyse du problème et puis y'aura toujours quelqu'un ici pour jeter un oeil et te dire   :Wink: 

----------

## blondin

Bonjour,

Mon problème est résolu.

En fait, boozo m'a mis sur la piste en me parlant de qmail et spamassassin que j'avais effectivement installé avant. 

J'ai décidé de désinstaller tous les programmes liés au mail. Le problème venait de spamassassin. 

Je l'ai unmerge et là je n'aies plus de paquet bloquant.

Merci à tous,

Blondin.

----------

## boozo

Bon en fait c'est pas encore résolu tu as un problème réglé mais il reste encore deux points important :

1°) la toolchain à recadrer proprement car tu n'as pas semble-t-il finalisé complètement le changement gcc-3.4.x -> 4.1.x (changement d'ABI) en regard des points que j'ai surligné en rouge dans mon précédent message (regarde la doc pour ton cas de figure et vérifie que tout est bon de ce côté là)

2°) finir la migration d'expat-2.x . Il y a eut un là encore un changement d'ABI pour cette version et cela brise un grand nombre d'application qui utilises expat

Si tu as lu les evarn d'emerge sur expat tu as lu qu'on préconise de reconstruire toutes les dépendances brisées via revdep-rebuild. Donc tu lances un #revdep-revuild -pv et tu verra ce qui doit être reconstruit

en cas de problème... fais une recherche sur ce forum tu veras pas mal de post pour corriger une éventuelle difficulté qui pourrait survenir

----------

## blondin

J'ai déjà fait la migration de gcc. J'ai gcc-4.1.2 et glibc-2.5-r4. 

Donc tous est bon de ce côté.

Je m'attaque à la migration d'expat-2.x. 

Je vais d'abord me renseigner un peu sur le sujet.

Merci,

Blondin.

----------

## blondin

Tout est ok !

Encore merci à tous.

Blondin.

----------

